# First African pompano



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Me, my B.I.L. And a friend had a guys fun day on the water today. We wanted to explore and just have some fishing time. The gulf looked like a pond at the edge, but the amberjacks were very hungry today, hated to throw them back. Come in around 16 miles and fishing public numbers and caught my first African pompano, it put up a great fight and always good to heck another fish off the list.


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice, we managed to snag two the other day as well, 1st for us. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what did it hit?


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Live cigar minnow


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine fish!!!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

How do those taste compared to native pompano?


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice fish, I'm trying check that off too!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

KnotSure said:


> How do those taste compared to native pompano?


I've caught and eaten a couple. They aren't bad -- more like an AJ but a bit more mild.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

We caught 2 a few weeks ago. They have to be 24" to keep.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

They are pretty damn fine smoked. We caught them regularly down south.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Snagged one in 120 ft of water on a jig, great tasting fish!


----------

